# Gas fireplace insert or just gas logs in existing fireplace?



## orjan mccarty (Dec 4, 2013)

Folks, i'm fairly new to this but maybe someone on here can point me in the right direction.  I have an existing brick fireplace in my house now and my wife and I really like my father in laws gas insert with blower from Blossman Gas, he has a remote thermostat that he can set and have the logs and the blower kick on  so its a very nice set of logs set in a box that it came in, anyways I was talking to a local guy here yesterday and he said that I will get the same amount of warmth from a set of gas logs(that will cost me probably 700-800 less than the gas log insert from Blossman), the secret is just making sure you turn your ceiling fan on backwards to circulate the heat.  Can someone comment on this or should I just spend the extra money on the gas log insert with the blower built into it?  My living room, kitchen and dining room all runs into each other so i'm trying to get some heat into this one big room to help my heat pump out(which I hate anyways).
any replies would be appreciated
Thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 4, 2013)

A gas insert will give you HEAT. Gas log sets give you warmth. Warmth is what's left over after the heat has gone up the chimney. I don't know what your winters are like in Mississippi, but they're probably not as severe as we get in NY... I wouldn't put a gas log in my house, for the same reason I wouldn't burn an open fireplace. No heat. A properly installed gas insert will give you heat EVEN when the power's out.


----------



## orjan mccarty (Dec 4, 2013)

I appreciate your reply, I just spoke to another dealer here in the area and I do believe I've decided to go with a gas insert with blowers, I've just got to be careful as to what type to install as my wife don't want it covering up a lot of our bricks on our fireplace as we just had some of that redone.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 4, 2013)

get you a insert that has a inside fit panel option then no bricks get covered


----------



## angelprell (Sep 25, 2014)

I know everyone likes inserts.... but isn't it possible to use gas logs (without an insert and without glass doors) with a blower or grate heater?  Has anyone out there tried it?


----------



## danimal1968 (Sep 26, 2014)

angelprell said:


> I know everyone likes inserts.... but isn't it possible to use gas logs (without an insert and without glass doors) with a blower or grate heater?  Has anyone out there tried it?



I used to have a gas log set where the fireplace had a blower.  Probably took the setup from 5-10 % efficient to 20 %. It basically kept my dog warm when he curled up in front of the fire and ran up my gas bill. Compare that to a sealed direct vent insert running at 75% or higher efficiency.  Gas logs are purely for looks and ambience, whereas an insert is a legit heater.


----------



## angelprell (Sep 26, 2014)

danimal1968 said:


> I used to have a gas log set where the fireplace had a blower.  Probably took the setup from 5-10 % efficient to 20 %. It basically kept my dog warm when he curled up in front of the fire and ran up my gas bill. Compare that to a sealed direct vent insert running at 75% or higher efficiency.  Gas logs are purely for looks and ambience, whereas an insert is a legit heater.


----------



## angelprell (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply danimal1968!    This totally answered my question and I will help me make a better hearth decision.


----------



## papugay890 (Sep 30, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> A gas insert will give you HEAT. Gas log sets give you warmth. Warmth is what's left over after the heat has gone up the chimney. I don't know what your winters are like in Mississippi, but they're probably not as severe as we get in NY... I wouldn't put a gas log in my house, for the same reason I wouldn't burn an open fireplace. No heat. A properly installed gas insert will give you heat EVEN when the power's out.



The same, gas insert


----------



## trafick (Sep 30, 2014)

Have you thought about a gas stove?  I put one in my fireplace about 6yrs ago and have never looked back.  Great heat and you can see ALL of the fireplace bricks.


----------

